# Health Certificates?



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

I've agreed to board a doe and wether for a fellow goat owner, and use one of my bucks to breed her doe. She lives in WI and I in MN. Does she need a health certificate for her goats for us to do this? We think she does, but we have questions. She has talked with her vets office about it, and she thinks they said it's only good for 10 days? How do these certificates work? When are they needed? What do vets actually check for when giving the certificate? Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Technically anytime an animal crosses state lines it is supposed to ..... But ...... Lol


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Patricia in Mn! Where are you located? I an in West Central Mn!!
The health record is mainly used to tell where the animal came from if any problems come about later-I think its a good idea just in case!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Flying good for 10 days - road 30 days - it is a "general" look - typically no blood work


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually the health certificate is good for 30 days. You need it for traveling across state lines. Depending on what the state requires is what is needed on the health certificate. So if MN is the destination, you need to find out what MN's health requirements are.

When I showed alpacas, I always got the heath certificate as close to the show date as possible because I always wanted to make sure that the health certificate was covered through the end of the show. 

With all this being said, you can take your chances and not get one. If your friend is stopped for any reason and she doesn't have the health papers, the goats can be confiscated. So I guess only your friend can decide if the risk is worth not getting the health papers.


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey MN Blond!  I'm in northeastern MN (Cook County). Nice to "meet" you!



mnblonde said:


> Hey Patricia in Mn! Where are you located? I an in West Central Mn!!
> The health record is mainly used to tell where the animal came from if any problems come about later-I think its a good idea just in case!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

When I shipped show dogs, we got the cert (had to be current on rabies if applicable) as close to ship date- was 10 day cert. (but they were flying). I know with horses we were suppose to have one every time we left the state. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice to meet you! I am in Becker country Ulen n to be exact~~ great to meet you too!!!


----------

